# JD 970 wont start



## Macilnar (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm hoping I can get some help with a problem with my dad's tracktor. It's a John Deere 970, it wont start, it whines trying to turnover. It was working earlier while we were clearing the driveway, the fuel gage sticks sometimes so my dad didn't know that he was low. It just died, after putting in more fuel it still wouldn't start, he removed the two filters (there was some ice in one of them) thawed them and put them back on with no luck, we then replaced them with no luck. Any ideas on what could be wrong and how we might fix it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Are you able to get it inside where you can apply some heat? Could have ice in the injectors. Have you cracked and bled the lines?


----------



## Macilnar (Dec 30, 2010)

Tried both, also the negitive connector on the battery came off, we re connected it but still nothing.

Edit: Turns out that the fuse for the solenoid was blown, once we replaced it the tractor started right up. Thanks for your help and Happy New Year.


----------

